# to buy or not to buy? 2001 Ariens.



## Crazzywade (Apr 9, 2019)

Hello Everyone, I currently have a Murray which I've been keeping together the last year so it's time to upgrade before next fall. I've come across this Ariens which I thought was only a couple years old as it looked in great shape for $450. When I called the guy I found out it's a 2001 model and from researching and looking at the only photo I have I think it's a 1024 which I believe it kind of a rare machine. I've attached the link below

https://siouxfalls.craigslist.org/for/d/sioux-falls-ariens-10-hp-24-snowblower/6859342931.html

Would I be wise to pickup this machine if it is super clean or wait for the rest of the summer to get a little larger and newer one? for roughly $150 more I could get a 27-30 inch troy-bilt, brute, cub cadet if I wait it out. this thing looks clean but the 18 years old part really worries me it might end up nickle diming me bad. i'm looking at it tonight April 9th. Thanks for any advise, sincerely

Wade


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

That is a nice machine and if in great shape it will outlast any of the new models you mentioned, Troy, Cub and many others are all manufactured by MTD and although not bad machines they are made much less rugged and won’t last as long.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Appears to be a nice clean solid built machine with 24" cut and 10hp, but $450 seems a little high as the winter season is just about over. I would say $300 to $350 would be a fair price for that machine this time of year. Having said that, if you really need a machine 27" - 30" for your driveway, I wouldn't recommend settling for a 24" machine. Wait for summer and you'll have pick of the litter with larger machines in good to excellent condition. One thing to note is that machine uses a 6-blade impeller as opposed to most blowers that use a 4-blade impeller. There was a discussion on this forum earlier in the year about the 6-blade design not "loading-up" snow as well as a 4-blade design and therefore not throwing snow quite a far. Not sure if there's any merit to that claim, but remember there was a thread posted about it.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Freezn said:


> ..... One thing to note is that machine uses a 6-blade impeller as opposed to most blowers that use a 4-blade impeller. There was a discussion on this forum earlier in the year about the 6-blade design not "loading-up" snow as well as a 4-blade design and therefore not throwing snow quite a far. Not sure if there's any merit to that claim, but remember there was a thread posted about it.


I have not seen that thread diminishing the performance of the 6 bladed impeller either. I have used the Ariens 14 inch 6 blade impeller (for a 926 model 13/36) for a year now, it is an excellent performer. It replaced the perfectly stock 3 blade impeller on my machine. It throws light and heavy snow much better and farther. It has better total output as well so I can travel faster. The 6 blade impeller was recommended by @Jackmels as an outstanding performer, and he is correct.

One of my neighbours has a 2013 John Deere OHV 11/30SE snowblower with the 14" 4 blade impeller that he says throws half the distance of my machine with 3 or 6 blade impeller. I checked his machine and the impeller drive belt is worn, which appears to be the problem. Likely the complainant in that referenced thread has some kind of setup problem as well.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Town said:


> I have not seen that thread diminishing the performance of the 6 bladed impeller either. I have used the Ariens 14 inch 6 blade impeller (for a 926 model 13/36) for a year now, it is an excellent performer. It replaced the perfectly stock 3 blade impeller on my machine. It throws light and heavy snow much better and farther. It has better total output as well so I can travel faster. The 6 blade impeller was recommended by @Jackmels as an outstanding performer, and he is correct.
> 
> One of my neighbours has a 2013 John Deere OHV 11/30SE snowblower with the 14" 4 blade impeller that he says throws half the distance of my machine with 3 or 6 blade impeller. I checked his machine and the impeller drive belt is worn, which appears to be the problem. Likely the complainant in that referenced thread has some kind of setup problem as well.


Here's the thread for what it's worth: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...t-links-section/145273-ariens-st1024-sho.html


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

You can definitely get newer for that price. That is a nice machine, but you can do better.


----------



## Crazzywade (Apr 9, 2019)

Thank you everyone for all the input, I definitely think it's a superior quality machine to most available but am feeling price is a bit steep for the age. I'll see what happens when I check it out if they'll move for price at all. I'm still welcoming more advice if you have some to give. Thanks again!!
Wade


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Crazzywade said:


> Thank you everyone for all the input, I definitely think it's a superior quality machine to most available but am feeling price is a bit steep for the age. I'll see what happens when I check it out if they'll move for price at all. I'm still welcoming more advice if you have some to give. Thanks again!!
> Wade



the ball is in your court no one is really buying machines right now. so you can wait for a while and offer much less due to the time of year.

the risk is their will be a point in spring/early summer where no one is listing blowers for sale anymore and if you dont find one you will have to wait until fall and pay a premium.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Buy it. It may be a little high for this time of year but when you want it, it may be gone. However, two things, I prefer a OHV engine; choice, always consider first Simplicity, Ariens, Toro, Honda, over anything MTD made but price and age comes a factor. Regarding MTD, the older machines are better in my opinion.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I agree that's a $300- $350 unit at this time of year, at least for NE Ohio. Prices may vary by geography and it is a very good quality machine.

Carefully inspect it and ask a lot of questions about the maintenance intervals for oil changes, greasing, skid shoe adjustments, belts, friction disc, spark plug, etc. Based on the appearance, it probably had good care which is important. Visually check for wear on the scraper bar and skid shoes for example. Any work that needs to be done can be a negotiating point. 

You could always offer a lower amount and let him know your offer stands until you locate another unit. He probably won't get many calls at this time of year and might want to free up garage space.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

That is one heck of a machine...best that Ariens ever produced...if you are going to keep and use and not flip...well worth what they are asking. Can't make a buck on it if flipping...I never pay more then $100 for a machine..cause I buy them broken.....but that is one nice model...and will last you 50 years....


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I agree with @cranman. 

If you're buying to keep, that's pretty much a commercial-grade snowblower in a 24" form factor. Cast iron gearbox/tall chute/upgraded impeller/locking differential, and they are kind of rare.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

db130 said:


> I agree with @cranman.
> 
> If you're buying to keep, that's pretty much a commercial-grade snowblower in a 24" form factor. Cast iron gearbox/tall chute/upgraded impeller/locking differential, and they are kind of rare.


Kind of rare BUT parts are very readily available, no rare parts just rare configuration such as the 10hp on a 24” machine. I recently acquired a slightly newer 26” version but needs a bit of work, great machines.


----------



## Crazzywade (Apr 9, 2019)

well I checked it out and it started, idled and ran perfectly. Electric start cranked quickly. He just changed the oil in it and had an extra set of sheer pins from years ago that he never had to use. He showed the locking rear axles which worked and paint was very good even on the augers. It did have some rust at the bottom which I guess should be expected being 18 years old. I figured since it's a heavier gauge steel it would handle a good grind and repaint with some POR 15 to prevent the rust as long as possible. Due to the overall performance during my inspection I thought it would be worth trying as maybe I'll get another 18 years out of it. 
Thank you everyone for your input and if we get the 10-16 inches of snow they're predicting here in Sioux Falls, SD I'll let everyone know how it conquers that.

Thanks

Wade


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Enjoy it, that’s a great machine.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Outstanding! Congrats!!


----------



## Crazzywade (Apr 9, 2019)

So I just came in from outside toying with the new snow blower. That thing is awesome. the snow we had was extremely wet and heavy. It rained most of the day and then added a couple inches of snow/sleet and this Ariens tossed it farther than my old murray would throw dry snow and ran like a top. The only thing I wish it was weighted a bit more up front as it seemed to rise up more than my other one. Does anyone have any quick fixes for that? can you add weight to the front?

Thanks again everyone for the advice.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Ariens sells a 10 lbs weight kit that is a little expensive but can be mounted above or below the top of the bucket. Some have bolted on steel plates as extra weight. The other approach is to use narrower skid shoes with little material forward of the mounting hole.


----------

